# Looking to emulate workflow of a photographer



## iwander (Aug 29, 2014)

There is this photographer who's work I really love.  He does a lot of portrait shots for actors, but I'm not sure where to start.  Obviously uses a sharp lens, but the main thing seems to be lighting and post production.

Here is an example of his work: Nilan Johnson

And here is his website: Headshots NYC: David Noles New York City Headshots for Actors

It looks like he uses layering in Photoshop, but I'm extremely new to portraits.  The colors look faded but the eyes pop out, so I'm guessing use of the the RGB curve and RGB individual color curves are involved, along with an adjustment brush.  Any pointers?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 29, 2014)

He's using a very large parabolic from behind him.  Take something like a Broncolor Para, put the model in front of it then stand between it and the model.   You can see it in the eyes.


----------



## iwander (Aug 29, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> He's using a very large parabolic from behind him.  Take something like a Broncolor Para, put the model in front of it then stand between it and the model.   You can see it in the eyes.



Jeez, that's like $4,000!  Any cheaper alternative?  I'm looking to use fluorescent lights.  I'm looking at this type of umbrella:  http://www.paulcbuff.com/plm.php


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 29, 2014)

Why florescent?   You're not going to get enough light that way to shoot the way he's shooting.  
You could always get this one: Amazon.com : Fotodiox Pro 88" Parabolic Reflector Umbrella Kit with Stand on Wheels for Professional Photo Studio for Profoto, Broncolor, Bowens, Balcar, White Lightning, Alien Bees, Photogenic, Speedotron, and Norman : Photographic Lighting Reflecto

I personally have the Lastolite Mega Umbrella 68" para, but I don't use it for this kind of shot.  
The large PCB should work for you.  Remember to make some black V flats for each side of the subject to prevent reflected light from polluting the shots.


----------



## iwander (Aug 29, 2014)

btw scatterbrained, your shots are awesome.  love the color grade!


----------

